# Dad got his deer back



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

My dad shot this buck on opening day of rifle season. By far his best yet. His taxi is 76 years old. I would say that it's darn good for a man of that age.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice buck! Looks like an old war wound on his left ear. Adds character to the mount IMO. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------

